# Is .25 ppm ammonia in a 10 gallon something i should be worried about?



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

I have .25 ppm (possibly lower) in my 10 gallon which has been running for several months. I have 5 neon tetras.2 albino corys,1 dwarf gourami,and 1 guppy.
Should i be worried? every time i have tested over the months this is what it always is. Fish are fine and peaceful water is clear


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

if everything is fine dont worrie about it, others will be like ooo nooooo do this this and that then do this. forget all that .25 or less is a target to keep your ammonia at.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What is your water source for your water changes? Is it tap water? Have you tested your tap water for ammonia?


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

We have well water  I tested it before,had 0 ammonia
yeah i didnt think it was really an issue,just making sure
i am like renegade fish keeper,never test PH or nitrates. Just keep my tank clean.fish fed,ammonia down


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

If your well ain't got ammonia coming off of it. And the tank have got so lil I'd not worry...just keep doing what you have been with your w/c, maybe keep an eye on it every once in a while (meanly meaning just observe your fish).
Its not like your tank is overstocked or nothing, so no worries I can see there neither.
If it should ever go up to like 1 yea then I'd worry and do a instant large w/c


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Actually, I would consider reducing the amount of food by a little and see if that doesn't help keep ammonia at zero. Ammonia for mature tanks along with nitrites should always test zero. There is no safe level of ammonia that I am aware of.
Could be possible that at some point during the day, such as after feedings,,ammonia levels are considerably higher and that bacteria breaks down the ammonia and by the time you test for it,,the ammonia is at .25. Have seen this happen. You do not indicate what the water change routine is or whether the results posted were before water change or after but with a tank that has been established for the period of time you indicate,, I would expect ammonia ,and nitrites to read zero all day ,every day. You may or may not wish to bother,but in the interest of the fish,,,I might be tempted to perform two or three ammonia test's (5min) to see if levels are perhaps higher at different times of the day.
I do not agree with previous info regarding safe level of ammonia. Usually indicates ,too many fish,too much food,and too little filtration for the fish or bioload present. Opinions vary.

P.S. Clean water means clean of any and all toxins.


----------



## nfored (Mar 31, 2008)

Well there is a point, at which Xppm ammonia at X pH is kept in the stat of ammonium which is not toxic. They even have cool little charts for you to look at.

I say don't worry, but be mindful. Something is going on in your tank, as mentioned above established tank should always have 0ppm. If you have some that means the bio load is increased, and the filter is catching up, or something happened to some of the BB in the filter. If its just catching up, then it will eventually catch up and you will always have 0, if some of the BB died, then it will also reestablish and you will once again be at 0.

For example I can do a 50% WC in my tank which has 0ppm Ammonia, and refill it with water that has 1ppm out the tap. The result is around .25 and .50ppm Ammonia depending on the concentration in the tap; however that is gone with in 12 to 24 hours due to my established bio filter.


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

My water gets changed when i vacuum my sand once a week which usually takes out 50 percent


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

I am thinking about getting the aquaclear ammonia inserts that i get for the aqua clear filter in my 29 gallon and wedging it into my tetra whisper,might help


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

Yea that would help. 
what Kind of test do you use? Sometimes the dip type of tests can go bad as well as old indicator drip type of tests. You may actually not have any ammonia.


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

I have the API kit with the vial and the droppitys and wait 5 minutes and squint and hold it against the card


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

Those are good as long as they are not old, I hear they go bad after a year or so.


----------

